# Searching for hosts



## sossego (Dec 9, 2009)

I found three m275 model gateways and have them working, FreeBSD on one. Someone threw them away because Windows couldn't be upgraded on them.
I'm wondering: How do I and what do I use to search for an available network when using the ipw2200 firmware?


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 10, 2009)

`# ifconfig wlan0 scan && ifconfig wlan0 list scan` maybe?


----------



## sossego (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there an entry I need to add to rc.conf?


----------



## sossego (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is my current rc.conf

```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Tue Feb 16 21:57:22 2010
# Created: Tue Feb 16 21:57:22 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname=""
ifconfig_fxp0="DHCP"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
wlan_iwi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
network_interfaces="lo0 fxp0 iwi0"
```

Here is the tail end of my /boot/defaults/loader.conf

```
legal.intel_iwi.license_ack=1
wlan_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
iwi_bss_load="YES"
iwi_ibss_load="YES"
iwi_monitor_load="YES"
```

My question is, "What do I edit to enable wlan0 to automatically come up at boot time?"


Yes, wireless is working.


----------

